# Masters Tournament



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Anybody here planning on heading up to Masters?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

What's the date Art....I'll go as its in my backyard and to see some old friends.
Cliff


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

June 24-26
2011 Masters World Dog Sport Tournament for German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm going. My dogs sire is in it so I can't wait.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Gabor is entered. He was invited to the 1st one as well, but unable to make it. He is planning on this one. Should be fun.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I'll be going up on Saturday, not sure if I'm spending the night for Sunday. Sue, it will be nice to meet you.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Dennis and I should be there at least one day.  Looking forward to it. Sue, are you going to be there? Would be nice to see you again.  I promise not to sneak pictures of you, no matter how hard Dennis pushes me. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Lynn,

I will be at home with Cara and puppies, people from out of state picking up and visiting. Plus, next week to Boston for a weekend.

Am bummed....


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm going - it'll be my first tournament (only involved with SchH for about 10 months). Another perk - I just joined a new club and the training director is competing in the tournament so I'm excited to come through and root for him


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

No sneaking fotos..


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Time is fast approaching!!! Can't wait, we will most likely be there Saturday but if not, Sunday.


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Some friends from training and I are planning on going on Saturday. Would be nice to meet some people from the forum.

Cheryl


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I really want to go--some great handlers and dogs who are going to be there. But it's a bit too far away for me to justify, especially with baby puppies here for me to take care of.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

GSDRaven and I are going on Saturday.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

One of the guys I regularly train with is competing in it, but I couldn't make it up there


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Have to decide between 40th HS Reunion and attending on Saturday when most of good stuff is seen....leaning towards going on Saturday, but have to take 4 grandchildren aged 5 to 16. Oh Well!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Peter Verachtert got 97 in tracking.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

cliffson1 said:


> Have to decide between 40th HS Reunion and attending on Saturday when most of good stuff is seen....leaning towards going on Saturday, but have to take 4 grandchildren aged 5 to 16. Oh Well!!


I'll be there tomorrow, would be awesome to meet you.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

will miss it. have fun!!!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Caroline, if I don't make Sat, I will surely make Sunday.
Cliff


----------



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

Lot of good ones pulled already. I wanted to watch Ronnie and Como too. But...


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I hemmed and hawed all day - 7 hours each way, expensive hotels (relative to most doggy things I go to) and 3 adult dogs, 1 puppy that have to come with me...and a 19 year old cat on a special diet who would have to make do with dry kibble while I was gone....and when I looked at the pulls - no Ronny to watch, so stay home and vege instead...

Lee


----------



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

Sharon Ronen and Sam and of course John Jabina. I want to ask him about future Vasco litters. And some training euipment I need. So I am gonna do it.
Paul


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Anyone else getting a "site suspended" msg??


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Would be a good idea to go if you can. Injuries here that just happened and not able to go per doctor; let Carlos know ahead of time so would not be a no show pull.

Would love to have gone and caught up with people there. Have to wait until Sept and Oct......


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

We went Saturday! It was so interesting. And came home with a list of questions! :crazy:


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Just left after getting to see a nice set of obedience and protection. Very well run event with a super program....sorry to see what happened to Wallace and Packo.
Scandinavian teams were dynamite!! Peter from Chile put on a clinic, Catu you should be proud of his skills and his dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What happened to Wallace? And how did Peter do? I got to see his obedience yesterday. I really like his dog! He put on a clinic today?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Wallace's dog missed on the escape and by time he caught the helper he was past the twenty foot mark and had to be disqualified. The irony is he went down on his launch and immediately got up, caught the helper with a very nice grip. I think Peter's C routine was 97.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Peter's scores: 97 - 94 - 94


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Picture of Peter and Bart, gorgeous obedience routine...








Frans Slaman's dog Brongo


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Sorry for the misinfomation on the score, but it was a nice routine.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Wallace had a tough time in obedience too.. Loved Frans' dog in protection and their was a sable coated dog that we liked a lot..

Peter did have a very nice ob routine..


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Did anyone see the 99 point obedience routine?


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

^^
What she said..


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Lynn_P said:


> Did anyone see the 99 point obedience routine?


 
Lynn, the 99 point obedience routine was by Daniel with Troll, same handler/dog from Spain who got 100 points at the WUSV in 2010. You can search for their routine (the one at the WUSV) on Youtube.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Lynn, the 99 point obedience routine was by Daniel with Troll, same handler/dog from Spain who got 100 points at the WUSV in 2010. You can search for their routine (the one at the WUSV) on Youtube.


Thanks, I heard from a few there that it was a fantastic routine. I would love to see it! Saw Peter and Bart's routine...very nice, very powerful.. loved that one too as there's a great bond between the team.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes, it was another 100 point routine for sure, but I guess the judges didn't want to give a perfect score. :rofl:

Peter and Bart's was great as well, I would have definitely placed them at 96 points at least, but oh well.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Maybe it's common knowledge, but why were so many dogs pulled? Seemed like a lot more than average. 

Annette


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Here is Daniel and Troll's obedience routine at the 2010 WUSV (100 points)


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

For those who went--who were your favorite dogs (and why)?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Depends on the phase 

In Obedience my two favorites were Daniel and Troll and of course Peter and Bart. GREAT performances.

In Protection, Frans Slaman's Brongo, he had monster grips! Even later when talking to Jose Miguel, he confirmed it. He was amazed with his grips.
Also there was another Sable (light sable), don't know his name  that stopped, and I mean STOPPED the helper from driving him. It was awesome!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I know nothing about SchH and I was only there on Sat. I liked Peter and Bart. I loved the way they worked together and how attentive Bart was to Peter. 

I really like Brongo too. He was flying and hit (I'm sure that's not the right word) the helper directly without any hesitation.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

I'd love to know how Sharon Ronen and Sam Beit Haboxer mehagivaa did. I was rooting for them but had to miss the tournament due to family obligations


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

ayoitzrimz said:


> I'd love to know how Sharon Ronen and Sam Beit Haboxer mehagivaa did. I was rooting for them but had to miss the tournament due to family obligations


Sharon Ronen-Sam Beit Haboxer mehagivaa M 96 94 92 282


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Carolina, are you sure Brongo had "grips" like that....he is a Czech dog and I've been told their nerve and grips are crummy...lol


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

He sure did!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

bocron said:


> Maybe it's common knowledge, but why were so many dogs pulled? Seemed like a lot more than average.
> 
> Annette


Do not know why anyone else pulled, but Gabor badly broke his arm 2 weeks ago (surgery, etc) and we notified Carlos ASAP.

Dogs should be at the SCH3 level prior to the event. I think there were a few that were SCH2 and felt they were not ready.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Just guessing but....most events you have to enter in advance so if you even think you might want to compete, you should enter. If you or your dog is not going to show well, it's best not to compete. There may be some who enter so they can advertise the dog as "qualified" and not have to actually compete. Either way these days I'm rarely qualifying for anything let alone a tournament such as this so kudos to all the qualifiers!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Smithie86 said:


> Do not know why anyone else pulled, but Gabor badly broke his arm 2 weeks ago (surgery, etc) and we notified Carlos ASAP.


 I hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Carlos did an exceptional job organizing and running this event. The dogs, handlers and helpers were all world-class and the venue was very nice. It is too bad that there were so many pulls (nearly all of whom represented the US). 
It would have also been nice if more folks had shown up to watch and support this event.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Zahnburg said:


> I hope he recovers quickly.


Art,

He is doing very well, thank you. Timing was bad for the Masters, but he will be good for the FCI Worlds in Sept and WUSV Worlds in Oct.


I have seen Brongo work at the SE regionals, AWDF. Excellent work. AWESOME longbite!:hug:


----------

